# Kontes Tjupang Indonesia Show



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

Hi just wanna share our journey on the betta show 😊🙏 hopefully there will be more of bettafish show in the future. 

1st Place Veiltail
2nd Place Halfmoon Double Tail Solid
2nd Place Crowntail solid
Nominee Junior Crowntail Pattern

All the fish is breed by us 😊🙏


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow! They look great!! I especially love that orange crowntail.


----------



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

Thank you


NoodleTheMysteryBetta said:


> Wow! They look great!! I especially love that orange crowntail.


Thank you 😊🙏actually its a yellow crowntail but looks like orange maybe because of the light 🙏☺


----------



## Buckeye32 (10 mo ago)

nice DTHM


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

You win at every show, don't you? 😁 NICE looking fish! Congratsulations!!
👏


----------



## Betta Lexqy (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> You win at every show, don't you? 😁 NICE looking fish! Congratsulations!!
> 👏


Not every show just a few 😊 beginners luck i guess ☺🙏


----------



## jarred wilson (Nov 20, 2021)

they look beautiful !




​


----------



## DracarysBettas (7 mo ago)

Wow! Beautiful! That translucent white has the most exquisite, delicate fins... I'm usually an HMPK girl, but that one is STUNNING!


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

Wait. Veil tail? I thought they were no longer allowed to bebahown? Obviously I don’t breed, just what I have read. I am super excited to see where you are they can be still. I don’t want them dying out. All beautiful fish, I am happy for you.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Veil Tails can take part in IBC shows as well as they are judged under the European Bettas4all standard.

IBC Standards (p.85 ff.)

I know it used to be different, but I can‘t tell you when the IBC decided to accept VT.


----------

